# headbuster blood?



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

does anyone have any info on the headbuster bloodline? i here it's turtlbuster blood popular in Florida and Georgia. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Turtlebuster blood is dead, just cross are left, a hand full of old bred dogs are around and there isn't anyone coming off the blood. I just seen a pure fargo dog, nine years old and bred twice in his life and not one pup has left the original owners, most are very tight on it. TB has produced a dog in at least 20 years if not 25 years, none of his offspring are alive, just inbred dogs left, usually based off of fargo. Most of it is paper hung crap, you will know a turtlebuster dog is pure, they look like over grown labs crossed into bulldogs. TB himself was pretty ugly and so are tight ones, IMO.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

i own 4 or 5 pure 100% turtlebuster dogs. and none of my blood is off fargo. i know for a fact that my papers aren't hung either i got direct blood. by your own admission turtlebuster blood is still alive by inbreeding. isn't that how all the best gamelines are preserved? and as to how a turtlebuster dog should look i guess all jeep dogs are buckskin, huh? i was asking about any info on hodo's headbuster a direct turtlebuster son. not trying to argue about peoples opinion on a bloodline that very few people really know about.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I would love to eat my own words on this here. You called it headbuster but I thought you meant turtlebuster, no offense but I would think since you own 4 or 5 bred like that you would call them by their true name because no runs headbuster dogs only turtlebuster. Hell they didn't stay tight bred on headbuster.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [300003] :: STEWART'S SMASHMOUTH Just something we have that is pure, nothing to brag about because I love my crosses more than pure but defintely a nice stud. Alive as well and being bred next week.

Lets see some pedigrees. Not trying to be dick but if you got them show them;


----------

